# are hip thrusts dangerous for the bladder?



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

I always feel a bit of discomfort or pain in an area which isn't really supposed to have pressure on it, such as the bladder. I do have a pad for my barbell and I've experimented with different areas to rest the barbell. I have also read online they are dangerous for the back too. What do people think, can they be done safely or do they put unnecessary pressure on some body parts and not worth doing? The only reason I put them in my routine is I like martial arts and they are the same motion as a "bridge" which is used to throw someone off you when they are mounted on you whilst you're on your back, so I thought they'd be great to train, but maybe not if it will just injure me.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman Whats your thoughts on hip thrusts being dangerous for the bladder?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

There dangerous for blokes makes you cock turn into a minge


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

adderadam said:


> I always feel a bit of discomfort or pain in an area which isn't really supposed to have pressure on it, such as the bladder. I do have a pad for my barbell and I've experimented with different areas to rest the barbell. I have also read online they are dangerous for the back too. What do people think, can they be done safely or do they put unnecessary pressure on some body parts and not worth doing? The only reason I put them in my routine is I like martial arts and they are the same motion as a "bridge" which is used to throw someone off you when they are mounted on you whilst you're on your back, so I thought they'd be great to train, but maybe not if it will just injure me.


 Hipthrusts are one of my favourite exercises for legs

maybe the pad is not good enough?

I used to end up bruised all the time

Try lowering the weight and really concentrating on form and max reps for a while , see what it feels like .

x


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

I can do them, it's not super painful, it's a pain I can work through, but I'm just concerned like putting that much pressure on areas that dont have a lot of bone or muscle to protect them long term maybe it would lead to some damage. Actually I'm thinking now maybe there's a better bar for hip thrusts which doesnt put any pressure down on the middle part as opposed to a flat bar


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

Like maybe something similar to this


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

or like this seems like it could be perfect, did anyone try it? to take pressure off the middle part of your body like the pubic area lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Hip thrusts? what on earth are you doing those for?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Hip thrusts? what on earth are you doing those for?


 Tighten there minges!!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Never seen the point.

See people taking about 20 mins just to get started.

Move bench.

Grab bar.

Grab weights.

Grab mat to wrap around bar.

Adjust bench, and just bar, adjust mat, adjust weight, wrap bar, spend t mins getting in to a position blah blah blah.


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Hip thrusts? what on earth are you doing those for?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

When performed correctly (appropriate load and bar positioning over your hips - vid and article here: https://bretcontreras.com/get-bar-proper-position-hip-thrusts/) glute bridges are a safe exercise. If the bar is incorrectly positioned, the core not held tight, the back 'hanging off' the bench either too high or too low, or an inappropriately heavy weight used (all common issues) then there can be discomfort, especially for the lower back. I can theorize a reason why any one of those issues might cause discomfort in the lower abdominal area, so study the technique like crazy using a lighter load, build up weight used slowly, and my bet is you'll be fine.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

adderadam said:


>


 @Frandeman can teach you that technique


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Frandeman can teach you that technique


 f**k a really fat woman missionary position


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

adderadam said:


>


 That was kinda sexy

x


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I started doing them often. Later realized, i would stick with controlled squats.


----------

